# Finally - A True Step-In Snowboard Binding + Boots System



## STR8TLINE (Nov 13, 2013)

We decided to make a kick-ass step-in binding for snowboarders, since no one else was doing it. Simple, Strong, and Streamlined. Read more >

Finally - A True Step-In Snowboard Binding + Boots System by STR8TLINE® — Kickstarter


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


>


Yep. Here we go again. :storm:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

1. go fuck yourself
2. drink bleach
3. ???
4. profit


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

It doesn't look like there would be as good energy transfer between the boot and the binding since the boot is raised a little off the binding and sitting on the locking mechanism. Maybe if you could reduce the size of the locking mechanism, or find a way to recess it into the base plate? That way the boot has full contact with the footbed? Looks like you are working hard I hope you find some success!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The thing that sticks out most to me is the method to release the boot. Raise your heel while pushing down on your toes...

Isn't that how you make a toeside turn?!? :dizzy:

edit: Here's the quote from the site: "_Angle of attachment simulates cycling's clip-in pedals. Release is activated by the straight up pull of rear heel countered by the weight on the opposing side._"


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea. Looks super safe to me. Click and go right? click and release right? can't wait to see someone ride these.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

These bindings are death traps. Do people even ride step in bindings? I hate to break it to you op but these are not kickass, they are pretty stupid and look poorly made. I want these to get made so I can steal a pair and then shit on it.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

How are you supposed to be able to walk around in those boots, with a big aluminum(?) block under the middle of the boot?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

poutanen said:


> The thing that sticks out most to me is the method to release the boot. Raise your heel while pushing down on your toes...
> 
> Isn't that how you make a toeside turn?!? :dizzy:
> 
> edit: Here's the quote from the site: "_Angle of attachment simulates cycling's clip-in pedals. Release is activated by the straight up pull of rear heel countered by the weight on the opposing side._"


:thumbsup:

That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the video.

The other problem I see is snow getting packed in the fastener. I wonder how much 'on the snow' testing this guy has done. 

I don't see this thing taking off.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

these totally wouldn't be a pain in the ass on deep pow days...

plus, first post... advertising?


is it a full moon or something?!

:WTF:


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

poutanen said:


> The thing that sticks out most to me is the method to release the boot. Raise your heel while pushing down on your toes...
> 
> Isn't that how you make a toeside turn?!? :dizzy:
> 
> edit: Here's the quote from the site: "_Angle of attachment simulates cycling's clip-in pedals. Release is activated by the straight up pull of rear heel countered by the weight on the opposing side._"


Hmmmm I missed that on my read through. I thought surely there was like a hand operated external lock release or something. Yeah I don't think that is gonna work out haha


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you're that crazy about getting in your bindings quickly, buy flows. They'll take you maybe half a second longer and don't have any of the cons that these bindings have. Obvious cons to these are (1) the chunk of metal on the bottom of the boots, (2) response of the bindings and ability to flex with the board, (3) the secureness of the fit, (4) limited options on boots. These kinds of bindings will never take off.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty sure step-in bindings have been done and people didn't want to die so they stopped buying them and manufacturers stopped making them. I'll take that extra 15 seconds at the top of my run for peace of mind on the way down. Kudos to you for trying something new but kudos for nothing else.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The ski resort leash police will be all over this!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well this has been well received...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Well this has been well received...


LOL. would you ride a pair of these at Berthoud Pass?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't want to knock for the sake of knocking. But...

It strikes me, once again, that this is trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I mean (from the kickstarter blurb): "it was always daunting to have to bend down or sit on the snow to secure our binding straps". Daunting? Really? _Really_?!


Secondly, and this is kind of important. You know that fancy logo you guys have? You do know that's already a logo, right? A logo for a rather large multinational car manufacturer who have used it, and variations of it, since 1980...

EDIT: I don't mean to be bitchy or anything, so sorry if it comes across that way. But the logo things is a big problem for you.

STR8TLINE:










SEAT:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

LOL! Yeah, I'll invest my money on a company that blatantly rips off a logo. What an amateur.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

burnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

This thing has fail written all over in so many ways that it is not even worth going into the details.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I want some SSX gravity defying flux capacitator bindings, composed of 66.5% black matter, 30% unobtanium & .5% god particles, painted in the color of the last unicorn blood... forged in the volcanos of Hawaii by the fire goddess & assembled in the elusive peaks of the mythical mountain(please see post-it note sketch) that never appears in the same place twice and is put together by a massive kraken(see rare photo of actual kraken)…

That would be interesting


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

RagJuice Crew said:


> I don't want to knock for the sake of knocking. But...
> 
> It strikes me, once again, that this is trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I mean (from the kickstarter blurb): "it was always daunting to have to bend down or sit on the snow to secure our binding straps". Daunting? Really? _Really_?!
> 
> ...


Lol...that's the funniest thing I've read all week.:laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I want some SSX gravity defying flux capacitator bindings, composed of 66.5% black matter, 30% unobtanium & .5% god particles, painted in the color of the last unicorn blood... forged in the volcanos of Hawaii by the fire goddess & assembled in the elusive peaks of the mythical mountain(please see post-it note sketch) that never appears in the same place twice and is put together by a massive kraken(see rare photo of actual kraken)…
> 
> That would be interesting


you leave the unicorns out of this you goddamn dirty sonofabitch.


















Chtulu > Kraken


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol what a joke. I see OP has fucked off already...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

RagJuice Crew said:


> I don't want to knock for the sake of knocking. But...
> 
> It strikes me, once again, that this is trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I mean (from the kickstarter blurb): "it was always daunting to have to bend down or sit on the snow to secure our binding straps". Daunting? Really? _Really_?!
> 
> ...


Well that didn't take long! /thread


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Chtulu! Mind=Blown


Chtulu > Kraken[/QUOTE]


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

a good laugh to start today :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

RagJuice Crew said:


> I don't want to knock for the sake of knocking. But...
> 
> It strikes me, once again, that this is trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I mean (from the kickstarter blurb): "it was always daunting to have to bend down or sit on the snow to secure our binding straps". Daunting? Really? _Really_?!
> 
> ...


That is some funny shit right there.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is what I found for SEAT's Logo. It's not _quite_ exactly the same, but I still think OP's got a serious trademark/infringement/copyright problem!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Never call your own product kick-ass when you're first introducing it. That is for other people to decide...

You only earn the rights to call your own product kick-ass after you have gotten a ton positive feedback on it and it has grown into something.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

STR8TLINE said:


> We decided to make a kick-ass step-in binding for snowboarders, since no one else was doing it. Simple, Strong, and Streamlined. Read more >
> 
> Finally - A True Step-In Snowboard Binding + Boots System by STR8TLINE® — Kickstarter


There are too many reasons to list on one page as to why "no one else is doing it"

Best of luck but this will not succeed.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> This is what I found for SEAT's Logo. It's not _quite_ exactly the same, but I still think OP's got a serious trademark/infringement/copyright problem!


This appears to be the new Seat logo. The one used for years before the redesign is exactly like OPs. 

Anyway, that's the least of his worries with these things.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. OP should have taken a page from my book and just got the company name in cool lettering and added ninjas.

Ninjas make everything better and keep you away from trademark infringement. Fact.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> This is what I found for SEAT's Logo. It's not _quite_ exactly the same, but I still think OP's got a serious trademark/infringement/copyright problem!


That's the new logo they launched last year - SEAT.com -> THE NEW SEAT LOGO

As you can see from the link, a version of the logo has been in used since 1980. And the exact logo the OP is using since 1999... Not "not quite" the same, not inspired by, not kinda like it or a bit similar. The exact logo. A copy of the logo.

(Not a dig at you chomps, just being very very clear!)

This isn't some piddling little local company either. They are part of the VW group, some of their models have sold in the millions and they are a very well known car brand in Europe. It's like using the Chevrolet, or maybe the Saturn, logo and passing it off as your own...



Jed said:


> This thread is hilarious. OP should have taken a page from my book and just got the company name in cool lettering and added ninjas.
> 
> *Ninjas make everything better and keep you away from trademark infringement*. Fact.


It's funny cos it's true! :laugh:


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Jed said:


> This thread is hilarious. OP should have taken a page from my book and just got the company name in cool lettering and added ninjas.
> 
> *Ninjas make everything better and keep you away from trademark infringement.* Fact.


Unless Apple starts suing :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

corneilli said:


> Unless Apple starts suing :laugh:


They have patented the iNinja. Of course he'll only be able to use swords designed specifically for him. And each year they will release a new one with only mild "upgrades" from the old one. They will consistently be behind the current technology.

And everyone will buy one.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

A leash is definitely required for these bindings!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

jcam1981 said:


> A leash is definitely required for these bindings!


I think you have that seriously wrong...

a very good insurance policy and a lawyer on speed dial is what is required for these bindings...!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still amazed that he claims to have gotten the idea from cycling pedals, yet missed the key function for release from pedals; rotation of the heel beyond the traditional range during pedaling. This idea wouldn't even work in cycling without ejecting the rider.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Five pages later and the OP is nowhere in sight............ Damn the gang here can send someone packing in a hurry. :eusa_clap:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I imagine he never intended to stay, as is the case with spamming motherfuckers.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I think you have that seriously wrong...
> 
> a very good insurance policy and a lawyer on speed dial is what is required for these bindings...!!!


Yes very true! Also you should have a will drawn up.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally!!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

bseracka said:


> I'm still amazed that he claims to have gotten the idea from cycling pedals, yet missed the key function for release from pedals; rotation of the heel beyond the traditional range during pedaling. This idea wouldn't even work in cycling without ejecting the rider.


Wouldn't an additional problem be that the clips are in the center of the sole of the boot, forcing the sole to be super stiff to transfer your leverage? Snowboard boot soles are not super stiff (like a cycling shoe is) and would be a shitty material to transfer leverage.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Cycling clip in pedals???.....the K2 Clicker would still be around.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm all for innovation, but why the fuck does everyone perceive a such a dire need for quicker entry bindings when they never seem to catch on. Aside from Flows and related systems. I wonder if this guy even rides a snowboard.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Psi-Man said:


> Cycling clip in pedals???.....the K2 Clicker would still be around.


Oh you haven't heard? You should peruse the K2 site


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Can someone please crack on the stylized name ? 

STR8LINING? I'm sure that is something someone is looking for on Craigslist Casual Encounters.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

There has only been a single $10 pledge. His family doesn't even believe in him. :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

What the hell is the video below supposed to be showing? It doesn't appear he's even strapped in here... :icon_scratch:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fat assed as I am, I can still manage to bend over and strap in. The day comes when I can't? That's the day I quit! (...,eating




....or riding!) God what a choice to have to make! Lol! 

Seriously tho, who are these people that just _have_ to have 2-4 sec. shaved off their strap in time??? Why? Say you make 100 runs that day. You've saved yourself 6 minutes. For what?

Take that extra 4 sec. of strap in time to checkout and chat up the boardbunnies for cryin' out loud!!!!

As for the logo mix up. What I posted was the first thing that popped on google. Never saw the earlier exact copy. Hard to believe that an absolute, exact copy of a logo could come about by coincidence. Makes the OP's problems with a crappy idea pale. Someones lawyers will crush him!!! No joke!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> What the hell is the video below supposed to be showing? It doesn't appear he's even strapped in here... :icon_scratch:


Unless I have missed the sarcasm...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Phrased that wrong, it doesn't look like he's laced into his boots.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

The boots hover a good half inch at least off the bindings too. They should just partner up with that land snowboard idea and just charge people to commit suicide


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Phrased that wrong, it doesn't look like he's laced into his boots.


Ok, that is something else. But not sure why you are saying that - looks to me like his boots are laced pretty tightly.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Ok, that is something else. But not sure why you are saying that - looks to me like his boots are laced pretty tightly.


They look laced too tightly like there's not even a leg in the boot. Plus, the gopro is blocking a good part of the boot and binding. I'm not really sure what the guy was going for here.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I like this design its like the Flinstone version of something that faded away in the late 90's and with good reason... Hey you're only two decades late to the party man the sack is gone shrooms all ate up and the keg is empty go home and try again...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't let HK fool you. He has a pair of these on his Never Summer Proto!


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> They have patented the iNinja. Of course he'll only be able to use swords designed specifically for him. And each year they will release a new one with only mild "upgrades" from the old one. They will consistently be behind the current technology.
> 
> And everyone will buy one.


Don't forget that only once in 10 year they'll change the design of the iNinja! And they'll still be very innovative because well, they say so


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Newsflash:

STR8LINE bindings reveals new corporate logo:









A company spokesman confirmed they believe their new image to be unique and will help differentiate them in the bindings market.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Oh you haven't heard? You should peruse the K2 site


No I haven't, Kwicker, lol!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the numbers speak for themselves, he needs $80,000 in the next month to get these funded and so far has raised a whopping $59.00 so hey, he's .7% of the way there. 

He must not have ever rode in the mid to late 90's and seen the step-in fad come and go.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I couldn't resist. Reinventing The Step-In With The Help Of Kickstarter «


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I want some SSX gravity defying flux capacitator bindings, composed of 66.5% black matter, 30% unobtanium & .5% god particles, painted in the color of the last unicorn blood... forged in the volcanos of Hawaii by the fire goddess & assembled in the elusive peaks of the mythical mountain(please see post-it note sketch) that never appears in the same place twice and is put together by a massive kraken(see rare photo of actual kraken)…
> 
> That would be interesting


curses precious... you want to keep the last 3% of your receipe a secret so nobody could make these bindings except you... I suppose you want to start a kickstarter project to get rich eventually? (Can I suggest W in a circle as your logo maybe?)... 

:yahoo:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You know that cool click-clacking sound that roadies make when they walk into a coffee shop? Now you can do the same thing when you walk into the lodge because, let's face it, if you buy these, you're not gonna be doing much snowboarding.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I couldn't resist. Reinventing The Step-In With The Help Of Kickstarter «


I was super bummed I couldn't go riding today due to a busted ankle. You made my day better. Thankyou


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Still suspecting that this is some sort of elaborate prank.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Still suspecting that this is some sort of elaborate prank.


I dont think even DCSnow is this stupid... but then again ya never know...


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem isn't in the design, it's in the application. This is obviously CIA material!

Cross Country Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I especially like the comment about wake boarders wanting to use it. What a craptastic way to drown.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> Cycling clip in pedals???.....the K2 Clicker would still be around.


Exactly. If Shimano - a company that makes and designs bicycle clip in pedals - can't make a step in binding based on clipless pedals work in today's market, I wouldn't bank a new start up. At least the K2/Shimano recessed cleat in the sole allowed you to walk in the boots.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Brainwashed said:


> Exactly. If Shimano - a company that makes and designs bicycle clip in pedals - can't make a step in binding based on clipless pedals work in today's market, I wouldn't bank a new start up. At least the K2/Shimano recessed cleat in the sole allowed you to walk in the boots.


or better yet - Northwave/Drake; a clipless pedal company that is ALSO a snowboard binding company! :blink:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

of all the previous step in bindings, K2 Clicker, Burton, I felt the Switch step was the best concept, but I'd still never switch from traditional bindings.

Now a loud two stroke motorized board would be sweet


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Can someone please crack on the stylized name ?
> 
> STR8LINING? I'm sure that is something someone is looking for on Craigslist Casual Encounters.


Well, to be clear, *str8line* is a tattoo shop. *str8tline* is an e-joke.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

freshy said:


> I think the numbers speak for themselves, he needs $80,000 in the next month to get these funded and so far has raised a whopping $59.00 so hey, he's .7% of the way there.


$80 would be 1/1000th or 0.1% of the way there. So if he's still at $59 then he's currently 0.075% of the way there!!! :yahoo:



BurtonAvenger said:


> I couldn't resist. Reinventing The Step-In With The Help Of Kickstarter «


:eusa_clap: It had to be done...


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm usually more receptive to new ideas than most on here, but this has to be a joke. I suppose more like an epic troll given the kickstarter campaign, videos, photos, etc. I just can't imagine this is serious. Come on, as everyone has pointed out the release process is the basic mechanics of a toeside turn!?! Then the blatant ripped-off logo, the cringe-worthy name of "str8tline"? This has gotta be hard trolling, along the lines of the somewhat infamous "welded dif" thread at Pirate 4x4. I'm with Noreaster on this one.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. I had to bump this just because.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No you didn't. You bumped it to up your post count.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

How is this not closed? I'm tempted to post a string of profanity and yoga pants just to ensure it is never resurrected again! Seriously please end this!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> How is this not closed? I'm tempted to post a string of profanity and yoga pants just to ensure it is never resurrected again! Seriously please end this!


We don't normally close threads. We just let them die. Once in a while some necromancer brings one back.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

What else is there to talk about?

end of the season and powder days are all gone.

nothing new for 2015 that we haven't already seen. 2016 stuff?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd say this forum did something awesome. This thread was started 11/13, the OP cancelled the kickstarter on 11/18.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

24WERD said:


> What else is there to talk about?
> 
> end of the season and powder days are all gone.
> 
> nothing new for 2015 that we haven't already seen. 2016 stuff?


Obviously you haven't checked the weather! It's dumping here in the PNW. Powder days every day this week! Talking 4-5 feet :yahoo:


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Donutz said:


> We don't normally close threads. We just let them die. Once in a while some necromancer brings one back.


Come at me bro I was researching what's new with step-in bindings because this's what they looked like back in my day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

emc19 said:


> Come at me bro I was researching what's new with step-in bindings because this's what they looked like back in my day.


if you're old enough to say "back in my day", why are you saying "come at me bro"?


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> if you're old enough to say "back in my day", why are you saying "come at me bro"?


Well I started snowboarding 14 years ago. I feel that makes me old regardless of my age.

But seriously when did they do away with those step-ins? I remember using those back in '99 or so on my first couple snowboard trips.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

emc19 said:


> Well I started snowboarding 14 years ago. I feel that makes me old regardless of my age.
> 
> But seriously when did they do away with those step-ins? I remember using those back in '99 or so on my first couple snowboard trips.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

emc19 said:


> Well I started snowboarding 14 years ago. I feel that makes me old regardless of my age.
> 
> But seriously when did they do away with those step-ins? I remember using those back in '99 or so on my first couple snowboard trips.


."..........":eusa_clap:


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bparmz said:


>


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

First setup I ever bought myself included Switch Step-ins with Vans boots, actually probably the best version of the tech ever invented. That being said the first day I got my Raidens with airbags I realized what an idiot I had been saving a total of about 12 minutes a day, now those 12 minutes are spent at the bar anyway after riding until the mountains tracked out. Oh and I guess while we're at it what was everyones least favorite version? For me it was Burtons SI tech hands down!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

24WERD said:


> What else is there to talk about?
> 
> end of the season and powder days are all gone.
> 
> nothing new for 2015 that we haven't already seen. 2016 stuff?


Powder days are gone? 20 plus inches in the last 2 days here.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I see this thread has been beaten to death, but it reminds me of another stupid idea that someone who didn't really understand snowboarding had back in the late 80's or early 90's: 

certain people looking at the sport from the ski industry were freaked out that snowboard bindings didn't release like ski bindings and thought that snowboarding should be like skiing in that regard. The people who knew better knew that releasable bindings would be exactly the opposite of what you would want on a snowboard for obvious (to us) reasons. 

It took that idea a while to go away, but eventually it did. I don't know, but to me it seems a bit arrogant of these people to come new into a sport and think you know better than all those who have been doing it for years, or even decades. And, I don't think they are hard trolling, because who would really put that much time into building something just to troll?

Snowboarding is NOT cycling, it's not even skiing. If putting your back binding on after exiting the chairlift is so daunting, then it might not be the sport for you.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

VW would of had something to say in regards to that logo. Almost seems like this was a troll setup or someone wanted to make some quick easy cash with a scam.


----------

